# Probleme beim Menü erstellen



## Julia Imp. (9. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,
ich habe ein Menü erstellt mit den folgenden Punkten:
1. Fotos
2. Böhse Onkelz

Wenn man auf Fotos klickt, öffnen sich noch einige Unterpunkte (Sommer 2004, Frühling 2004 usw.)) und wenn man auf Böhse Onkelz klickt öffnet sich dort ebenfalls ein weiterer Unterpunkt (Biographie). Hat man erst auf Fotos geklickt und dann auf Böhse Onkelz, verschwinden die Unterpunkte von "Fotos" wieder und es erscheinen die von "Böhse Onkelz". Das ist ja auch gut so und soll so sein  Nun aber zu meinem eigentlichen Problem:
Wenn man auf Fotos klickt, öffnen sich die Unterpunkte, darunter auch Türkei 2004. Ich möchte nun, dass wenn man auf Türkei 2004 klickt, dort nochmals unterpunkte erscheinen. Aber irgendwie klappt das nicht, da Türkei ja schon ein Unterpunkt von Fotos ist. Und noch dazu sollen sich die anderen Unterpunkte von Fotos nicht schließen, wenn ich auf Türkei 2004 klicke. Wie kann ich das erstellen? Wäre total lieb, wenn ihr mir helfen könntet.

Mein HTML-Code sieht zur Zeit so aus:

<body bgcolor="Black" text="orange" link="orange" alink="orange" vlink="orange">
<br>
<br><div align=center>
<table width=90%> 
<br>
<br>
<br>
<br>
<br><font color="FFA517" face="Verdana" size=2>

<script type="text/javascript">
<!--

function show(divid) {
d=document;
d.getElementById("cat1").style.display="none";
d.getElementById("cat2").style.display="none";


d.getElementById(divid).style.display="inline";

}
//-->
</script>
<body>
<a href="http://mitglied.lycos.de/boesejulia/intro.html" target="main"><font color="#FF1313"><b>Intro</font></b></a><br><br>

<a href="http://mitglied.lycos.de/boesejulia/welcome.html" target="main"><font color="#FF1313"><b>Home</font></b></a><br><br>

<a href="http://mitglied.lycos.de/boesejulia/ich.html" target="main"><font color="#FF1313"><b>Über mich</font></b></a><br><br>

<a href="http://mitglied.lycos.de/boesejulia/fotos.html" target="main" onclick="show('cat1')"><font color="#FF1313"><b>Fotos</font></b></a><br>
<div id="cat1" style="display:none">
<a href="http://mitglied.lycos.de/boesejulia/kleinkind.html" target="main"><font color="#FF1313">Kleinkind</font></a><br>
<a href="http://mitglied.lycos.de/boesejulia/jahr2002.html" target="main"><font color="#FF1313">Jahr 2002</font></a><br>
<a href="http://mitglied.lycos.de/boesejulia/sommer2003.html" target="main"><font color="#FF1313">Sommer 2003</font></a><br>
<a href="http://mitglied.lycos.de/boesejulia/herbst2003.html" target="main"><font color="#FF1313">Herbst 2003</font></a><br>
<a href="http://mitglied.lycos.de/boesejulia/fruehling2004.html" target="main"><font color="#FF1313">Frühling 2004</font></a><br>
<a href="http://mitglied.lycos.de/boesejulia/sommer2004.html" target="main"><font color="#FF1313">Sommer 2004</font></a><br>
<a href="http://mitglied.lycos.de/boesejulia/tuerkei2004.html" target="main"><font color="#FF1313">Türkei 2004</font></a><br>
<a href="http://mitglied.lycos.de/boesejulia/sister.html" target="main"><font color="#FF1313">Meine Schwester</font></a><br>
</div>
<br>
<a href="http://mitglied.lycos.de/boesejulia/onkelz.html" target="main" onclick="show('cat2')"><font color="#FF1313"><b>Böhse Onkelz</font></b></a><br>
<div id="cat2" style="display:none">
<a href="http://mitglied.lycos.de/boesejulia/onkelz2.html" target="main"><font color="#FF1313">Biographie</font></a><br>
</div>
<br>
<a href="http://mitglied.lycos.de/boesejulia/glaube.html" target="main"><font color="#FF1313"><b>Glaube</font></b></a><br><br>
<a href="http://mitglied.lycos.de/boesejulia/gruesse.html" target="main"><font color="#FF1313"><b>Grüße</font></b></a><br><br>

<a href="http://mitglied.lycos.de/boesejulia/links.html" target="main"><font color="#FF1313"><b>Links</font></b></a><br><br>

<a href="http://293474.guestbook.onetwomax.de" target="main"><font color="#FF1313"><b>Gästebuch</b></font></a><br><br>

<br>
<br>
<br><STYLE type="text/css"><!--BODY {scrollbar-face-color: #FFA517;scrollbar-highlight-color: #F8E408;scrollbar-3dlight-color: #FF8003;scrollbar-darkshadow-color: #FF8003;scrollbar-shadow-color: #EA1414;scrollbar-arrow-color: #EA1414;scrollbar-track-color: #FF5E17;}--></STYLE>
</div>
</table>
</font>
</b>


----------



## Julia Imp. (9. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,
kann mir denn keiner helfen? :-(
Schöne Grüße,
Julia


----------



## ByeBye 23291 (9. Oktober 2004)

Hallo Julia,
wer oder was hindert dich daran, unterhalb von div id="cat1" einen weiteren div id="cat3" (z.B.) zu erstellen, der nur beim Klicken auf "Türkei 2004" sichtbar wird/sich reinschiebt, also die anderen Menüpunkte unverändert läßt?

Gruss Harry


----------



## Julia Imp. (9. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,
das habe ich schon versucht, aber das kann ja gar nicht gehen. Ich glaube du hast mein Problem nicht ganz verstanden.
Also das Menü soll so aussehen:

FOTOS (nachdem man draufgeklickt hat)
Herbst 2003
Sommer 2004
Frühling 2004
England 2004
TÜRKEI 2004
Meine Schwester 2004

Nun soll es, wenn man auf Türkei geklickt hat, so aussehen:

Fotos 
Herbst 2003
Sommer 2004
Frühling 2004
England 2004
TÜRKEI 2004
- Marmaris
- Meer
- Unser Schiff
- Rückflug
Meine Schwester 2004

Wenn ich ein cat3 erstelle, dann fällt "Meine Schwester" auch in die cat3 Kategorie und wird bei Fotos nicht mitgeöffnet. Außerdem schließen sich dann die anderen Links (Sommer 2004 usw und damit auch Türkei 2004). Es klappt also nicht. Bei dem Unterpunkt Türkei 2004 sollen sich sozusagen noch mal weitere Unterpunkte öffnen. Hoffe es war nun verständlich.
Schöne Grüße 
Julia


----------



## ByeBye 23291 (10. Oktober 2004)

Es geht schon, das mit dem Unter-Untermenü. Aber die Untermenüs gehen nicht mehr zurück, wenn andere Punkte angeklickt werden. Ich weiss jetzt auch nicht weiter. Hier die "manipulierte" Datei zur Auswertung:

<body bgcolor="Black" text="orange" link="orange" alink="orange" vlink="orange">
<br>
<br><div align=center>
<table width=90%> 
<br>
<br>
<br>
<br>
<br><font color="FFA517" face="Verdana" size=2>
<script type="text/javascript">
<!--
function show(divid) {
d=document;
d.getElementById("cat").style.display="none";
d.getElementById(divid).style.display="inline";
}
function show(divid) {
d=document;
d.getElementById("cat3").style.display="none";
d.getElementById(divid).style.display="inline";
}
//-->
</script>
<a href="http://mitglied.lycos.de/boesejulia/intro.html" target="main"><font color="#FF1313"><b>Intro</font></b></a><br><br>
<a href="http://mitglied.lycos.de/boesejulia/welcome.html" target="main"><font color="#FF1313"><b>Home</font></b></a><br><br>
<a href="http://mitglied.lycos.de/boesejulia/ich.html" target="main" onclick="show('cat')"><font color="#FF1313"><b>Über mich</font></b></a><br><br>
<a href="http://mitglied.lycos.de/boesejulia/fotos.html" target="main" onclick="show('cat1')"><font color="#FF1313"><b>Fotos</font></b></a><br>
<div id="cat1" style="display:none">
<a href="http://mitglied.lycos.de/boesejulia/kleinkind.html" target="main"><font color="#FF1313">Kleinkind</font></a><br>
<a href="http://mitglied.lycos.de/boesejulia/jahr2002.html" target="main"><font color="#FF1313">Jahr 2002</font></a><br>
<a href="http://mitglied.lycos.de/boesejulia/sommer2003.html" target="main"><font color="#FF1313">Sommer 2003</font></a><br>
<a href="http://mitglied.lycos.de/boesejulia/herbst2003.html" target="main"><font color="#FF1313">Herbst 2003</font></a><br>
<a href="http://mitglied.lycos.de/boesejulia/fruehling2004.html" target="main"><font color="#FF1313">Frühling 2004</font></a><br>
<a href="http://mitglied.lycos.de/boesejulia/sommer2004.html" target="main"><font color="#FF1313">Sommer 2004</font></a><br>
<a href="http://mitglied.lycos.de/boesejulia/tuerkei2004.html" target="main" onclick="show('cat3')"><font color="#FF1313">Türkei 2004</font></a><br>
<div id="cat3" style="display:none">
<a href="http://mitglied.lycos.de/boesejulia/marmaris.html" target="main"><font color="#FF1313"> - Marmaris</font></a><br>
<a href="http://mitglied.lycos.de/boesejulia/meer.html" target="main"><font color="#FF1313"> - Meer</font></a><br>
<a href="http://mitglied.lycos.de/boesejulia/schiff.html" target="main"><font color="#FF1313"> - Unser Schiff</font></a><br>
<a href="http://mitglied.lycos.de/boesejulia/rueckflug.html" target="main"><font color="#FF1313"> - Rückflug</font></a><br>
</div>
<a href="http://mitglied.lycos.de/boesejulia/sister.html" target="main"><font color="#FF1313">Meine Schwester</font></a><br>
</div>
<br>
<a href="http://mitglied.lycos.de/boesejulia/onkelz.html" target="main" onclick="show('cat2')"><font color="#FF1313"><b>Böhse Onkelz</font></b></a><br>
<div id="cat2" style="display:none">
<a href="http://mitglied.lycos.de/boesejulia/onkelz2.html" target="main"><font color="#FF1313">Biographie</font></a><br>
</div>
<br>
<a href="http://mitglied.lycos.de/boesejulia/glaube.html" target="main"><font color="#FF1313"><b>Glaube</font></b></a><br><br>
<a href="http://mitglied.lycos.de/boesejulia/gruesse.html" target="main"><font color="#FF1313"><b>Grüße</font></b></a><br><br>
<a href="http://mitglied.lycos.de/boesejulia/links.html" target="main"><font color="#FF1313"><b>Links</font></b></a><br><br>
<a href="http://293474.guestbook.onetwomax.de" target="main"><font color="#FF1313"><b>Gästebuch</b></font></a><br><br>
<br>
<br>
<br><STYLE type="text/css"><!--BODY {scrollbar-face-color: #FFA517;scrollbar-highlight-color: #F8E408;scrollbar-3dlight-color: #FF8003;scrollbar-darkshadow-color: #FF8003;scrollbar-shadow-color: #EA1414;scrollbar-arrow-color: #EA1414;scrollbar-track-color: #FF5E17;}--></STYLE>
</div>

Vielleicht kannst du damit weiterbasteln.

Grüsse Harry


----------



## Julia Imp. (10. Oktober 2004)

Vielen Dank für deine Hilfe 
Ich werde es nachher mal ausprobieren und melde mich dann noch mal bei weiteren Fragen.
Schöne Grüße 
Julia


----------



## Julia Imp. (10. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,
okay das sich jetzt bei Türkei weitere Unterpunkte öffnen klappt schon mal 
Nur leider gehen die Unterpunkte von Fotos jetzt nicht mehr zu, wenn man auf einen anderen Link klickt. Vielleicht kann mir da noch jemand helfen? Also das nur die Unterpunkte offen sind, die man gerade angeklickt hat (also bei Fotos, die von Fotos und bei Böhse Onkelz, die von Böhse Onkelz und nicht alle gleichzeitig ;-)
Schöne Grüße ,
Julia


----------

